# Daily Tracking Program



## el_ninj0 (11 March 2005)

Does anyone know of a program that can get upto the second or minute updates on multiple shares, and create day charts of the securities?


----------



## doctorj (12 March 2005)

Try Medved QuoteTracker. 

It's free and gets the data from Commsec/Etrade etc.  Shows movements, dollar/% changes in your current holdings and overall portfolio, can plot tick data as fast as 20second intervals and supports as many shares/options you want to throw at it.


----------



## tech/a (12 March 2005)

Marketcast.
Does all of the above from Tickdata to any number of minute charts.
The same charting as Guppy uses.
Ive used it for 4 yrs and if its in your price range ideal.

$400 setup plus any SBS antenna setups on your computer.
$145/mth plus $80 for the charting package.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (15 March 2005)

Yahoo.com.au has something in thier finance area..


----------

